# My New Baby!!



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

We are on our way home!! Need a name lol! Perfect temperament on this little black and tan boy! And...Straight legs to boot


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

beautiful little boy. how old is he?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! You went with my favorite!!! He looks so much like my Fred. Good luck with him. Please keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congratulations, he's a doll.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! He has a sweet face! A bit partial to those black and tans myself! And male Havs. I am no help with name suggestions. Neither one of my two had a name for at least a month!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

If Gemma had been a boy her name would have been Cooper.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!! What an adorable baby! I'm not good with male names.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks everybody! He's 13 weeks old.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

He's adorable ...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh those bedroom eyes! You're in trouble. He just screams Don Jaun to me. (dj for short) congrats can't wait to see the we're home pictures.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok guys, we are home. When introduced to Daisi, my bordeaux, he growled at her. I had daisi lie down next to me outside and waited till he quit growling and seemed more relaxed, then i gave him lots of praise, and we all came into the house. (He wouldnt pee outside) He is scared etc understandably. Do i put him in his ex pen and let him stay there awhile even though he is crying for me? Do i wait till he is calm, then take him out of ex pen on leash and let him snuggle with me? Cause thats all he wants to do right now is lay on my lap lol.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I mean, do i let him just be on my lap as much as he wants this first day,? Sorry but everything i have read just all went out of my head lol.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would let him do what he wants to do. If he wants to be on your lap, no harm. Just don't let him out of your sight for a second, since he didn't pee. Even after he pees don't let him out of your sight. You want to correct him if he tries to go potty inside. When you can't watch him put him in the xpen. If he cries, ignore him or say quiet. Only pick him up when he is quiet.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He will want to sleep in your bedroom tonight. Best to put him up on a table next to your bed. If he cries, just put your hand in the crate and tell him it's ok. 

I always went with an x pen and larger crates. I put potty pads in both the crate and x pen. This way they always have a place to go and can still go outside.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations. I see you went with the older pup as you got him right away. He's very cute. Don't worry, he'll settle in. It's all so new to him. I think it's totally understandsble that everything you learned flew out of your head. It can be very confusing and overwhelming at first. Enjoy.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations! He is adorable and such an earnest expression!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

He's beautiful! Good luck with him!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

*Oh boy those eyes*

So i left him in the expen while we ate, he finally quieted down so i got him out and me, the kids and Daisi are all sitting on the floor together...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Where did you get him?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww congrats! He looks a little like my Pepper lol (also 13 weeks old!). He will settle in. I have an older Hav and they didn't exactly get along great the first few days either, but now they wrestle and play for hours each day, with the older hav being very gentle with Pepper. 

Anyway, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help!! The first day is exciting and stressful! Daisi just keeps lying down next to him, waiting patiently for him to accept her, its so adorable.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, I love a Hav that looks directly into your eyes!! Adorable!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just realized you are from Pa. Are you near Philly? I am 15 miles west of Phila in the burbs. If you are close we should get together for a playdate!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Linda i would love that, however i live in Washington pa, not sure how far you are? Rita, I got him from Destiny Havanese, Liz Vargo Tustin in WV


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've never heard of it, so I bet it far


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I had a feeling you'd come home with the older pup today. He's a cutie...and he's got the soulful eyes look down pat! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*My new baby*



yatesja said:


> Linda i would love that, however i live in Washington pa, not sure how far you are? Rita, I got him from Destiny Havanese, Liz Vargo Tustin in WV


That's interesting! My first Havanese, Bailey, was from Jimka's, who has since gone over to the Silk Dog, but was sired by one of Destiny's dogs. I didn't realize that Liz was still breeding, as that was back in 1996. Most of the breeders from that time are either no longer with us or are not breeding any more.

Glad you're having a better evening. Things will get better. Remember, it's only the first day and, again, best of luck with him. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Liz just recently started breeding again  She still has a lot of the old lines , she said this pup has old lines. Coming up with a name is hard!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

How about Rio, Chico, Ozzie or Oliver? Very very cute!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

We kinda like Mr Baggins. Hubby disagrees lol.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the name Dudley


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

How about Paxton?


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just saw this thread! So excited for you! He's so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katrinka (Mar 21, 2013)

I got my Hav from Liz at the end of January, a friend of mine also bought hers from Liz around the same time. My new dog was 8 months old when I got him and he weighed only 5.8 pounds. He and my three year old female Hav appear to be getting along fairly well. I've been taking them to a pet camp in Wheeling, WV, they have a great time there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

How about Frodo? Or maybe George...his eyes remind me of a dog named George I know. Hmm, wht else...Sam, Teddy, Frederick. Or Kilroy (as in 'Kilroy was here' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilroy_was_here).


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Funny you mentioned Frodo, i was thinking Mr Baggins


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! He's adorable, you made a great choice.

How did your first night go?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Julie, and everyone for the kind comments! He did great last night, slept in his crate next to my bed without a whimper. The breeder already had him crate trained which was a huge help!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh My - he is just so handsome. As you can see from my Logan, those black and tan bous grow up to be gorgeous!!! 

So glad that his first night went well!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

He's awesome. I love his face.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a handsome little guy.:welcome:*


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Good choice!! He's a real cutie-patootie! How about Harry?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

awww...i love the black and tans! He's a precious boy. Would love to help with names, but that is such a personal thing...my boys' names are Saints-related (go figure).


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Your black and tan boy is beautiful. Look forward to hearing about his name!
Gorgeous!
:drum:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't wait to hear which name you choose!The little fellow looks great,and sounds like he is doing really well.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Not to be cliché but how about Guinness or Porter since your boy is a Black & Tan?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh, just saw this!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Did you also meet the pups from the other litter you were waiting on?
He is adorable!!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Tillies Mom! I didnt meet the litter, i just fell in love with this guy's personality and temperament! He is doing amazingly well! He just now went into his ex pen to use his pee pad. Hasnt had any accidents so far. So so gentle, yet unafraid of things. I really couldnt have asked for more!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay!! we got our Tillie when she was almost 14 weeks old and I loved getting her at that age!!!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

What a cutie! Congrats and good luck with him  How about Bentley?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a feeling you would be bringing him home. Linda sais he looks like her Fred how about Freddie  I also love the name Buster


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

We have a name!! We named him Samwise the Brave, aka Sam, after Frodo's companion in Lord of the Rings. Thank you all for the name ideas and kind comments! I have been unable to upload photos but will do so as soon as i figure out the problem. He is doing si well!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

*pics*

​
Lets try again...


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sam*

More pics No housebreaking accidents so far! Yay! And (now i am bragging ) he knows his name, and "sit" and "right here", and walks very nicely on a leash! Sorry to brag, but i am just so happy!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

He is so adorable! Seems like Sam is a perfect fit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable!!! So is your son, BTW!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw some of these on the Facebook page but I have to say it again, he is SO cute and sounds like he is sweet as can be. 

Welcome Samwise the Brave! He looks like he will be the perfect companion for your son and your family.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! Sam is so beautiful. He looks way easy going. The fact that he allows you to hold him on his back, means he must be pretty passive! That's just like my Fred.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! What a handsome devil!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sam is beyond beautiful! Congrats! So happy for you, Jen!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a little sweetie heart!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats on Sam!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwww!!! I know what his Halloween costume is going to be! I see a little green cloak in Sam's future. (Sam was my favorite character in LOTR.)

It is easy to do hobbit feet on a Hav. I did it by accident. lol!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone! A green cape for halloween sounds fun!! A couple pics, hope to get more today.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*:welcome:what a handsome little guy, good luck.*


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

My mastiff wishes she could do this lol...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am quite sure that your mastiff could do that. You, of course, won't be able to breathe.... ound: 

Are they getting along okay?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol so true!! They are getting along great! They were playing runlikehell in the yard earlier


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> Lol so true!! They are getting along great! They were playing runlikehell in the yard earlier


I think it's amazing how large breed adult dogs, if they have good temperaments, just seem to KNOW how to play with a small breed puppy. Kodi grew up at the side of a wonderful GSD belonging to a good friend. Unfortunately, he was taken by Hemangiosarcoma (common in some large breeds including GSD's) in Dec.

I've shown this photo before, but it seems appropriate here!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's an awesome photo, Karen. Best buddies. It sure makes Kodi look small. So sorry to hear that he lost his good friend.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

AWWWWW sweet face great pics and congratulations! Your son looks like he's in love too. Glad the mastiff likes him!!!ENJOY!!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful picture Karen! I love watching Daisi with Sam


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> That's an awesome photo, Karen. Best buddies. It sure makes Kodi look small. So sorry to hear that he lost his good friend.


He WAS pretty small then... I think he was about 5 months old. I didn't worry about hawks, Coyotes or even other dogs in the woods when Kodi was a baby, because he always had his big side-kick looking after him. The two were inseparable. Buddy would even let Kodi drag his (Buddy's) food dish all over the house. When Buddy started to slow down, Kodi was still happy to go at Buddy's pace on our (much shorter) walks to the beach and back.

We really miss him, but the good news is that Sarah is on the waiting list for a new GSD puppy from a phenomenal trainer/breeder in upstate NY. We went to visit her a couple of weeks ago (Kodi came too) and I'll tell you, if I weren't allergic to German Shepherds, I think I'd be on that waiting list right along with Sarah! These dogs are incredible. Working lines, none of the sloping, neurologic-looking rear ends you see in show ring lines, GREAT dispositions.

None were shy or fearful, as you see in many GSD's but at the same time, they were all respectful, well mannered, friendly and playful. I know that is partly the good training they've all had, but I've seen GSD's that have had years of good training, but still couldn't be safely sent out in a field to play with two total strangers. And her older dogs were OLD! she had several that were in their mid-teens! That in itself is pretty unheard of in GSD's!

I know these aren't Havanese photos, but I think all dog people can appreciate beautiful, athletic dogs. The first is the bitch that will be bred (hopefully) for Sarah's puppy. The last is Sarah on GSD overload. The others are just random beautiful dog photos. The breeder is Suzanne Clothier, who does trainings all over the country for relationship-building with your dog. She has written a really wonderful book on the subject too.

(Oh, and besides the dogs we were playing with, there were three bottle fed yearling Scotch Highlander cattle running loose in the field with us too! It was quite a day! I'll include a photo of them too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

As you say Karen, if you get a good GSD,they can't be beaten!There is a wonderful creamy golden one that we see most days in the park opposite our house,he is the sweetest most gentle creature,totally loves his family and others,he too has a nice straight back.I love that picture of Kodi and his best buddy.Soon it will be Kodi's turn to help socialise a new pup,so sort of returning the favour.Looking forward to seeing pics of Kodi with the new GSD pup when it finally arrives.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Now that is what I think of when I think GSD. 

When we went on our honeymoon to Scotland a billion years ago, we went to a Scottish Military Tattoo. Besides all of the kilts, marching bands, and whatnot, they had a special display for their Army dogs, mostly GSD and the Belgian breeds. Amazing stuff. One GSD ran up a 12 foot wall. None of them had the weird crouching/sloping backs. 

I can't wait to see Kodi train the new puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We're planning on having them together as much as possible. I don't expect any problems for the first few weeks, when the GS pup is still an infant, but I hope it goes well when the GS pup gets more spunky AND bigger at the same time! The good thing is that we have good local resources to help us through that period, and both Sarah and I are committed to having the two dogs get along well so that we can resume our old, long off-leash tromps in the woods!!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Samwise got a bath today  He made blow drying a challenge lol. Looking forward to getting my grooming arm lol.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Such a good boy


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

He's wonderful!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Beau's mom!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He really is adorable! You got a good one!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Linda! He is so sweet


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Karen I Love GSDs!! Please do post pics of the puppy when it comes! Is Sarah a friend, or relative of yours? I had a wonderful gsd for a year wgile his owner was going thriugh a divorce and relocating. He had been trained in Schutzhund (sp?) Somewhere in Ohio, and i was a single parent living alone with 3 small children at the time. I rented a huge house, and whenever we had alk been out together, when we came home that wonderful dog would go through every room in the house to be sure it was safe. I never felt scared or vulnerable while i had him. His job, as he saw it , was to look after us. When we took the kids to the park they would be playing in the creek, and if the kids got out of his sight he would go nuts till i took him to where he could watch them. I love having large and small dogs together. My husband eventually wants to get another Cane Corso puppy. I dont know if you saw my post about that...we had a corso pup that had to be put to sleep in february at the age of 12 months due to bladder cancer.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

This was Thor:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, I'm scared Those digs are intimidating!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol but loving mastiffs! Definitely great family gaurdians!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sam, your looking VERY dapper!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> Karen I Love GSDs!! Please do post pics of the puppy when it comes! Is Sarah a friend, or relative of yours? I had a wonderful gsd for a year wgile his owner was going thriugh a divorce and relocating. He had been trained in Schutzhund (sp?) Somewhere in Ohio, and i was a single parent living alone with 3 small children at the time. I rented a huge house, and whenever we had alk been out together, when we came home that wonderful dog would go through every room in the house to be sure it was safe. I never felt scared or vulnerable while i had him. His job, as he saw it , was to look after us. When we took the kids to the park they would be playing in the creek, and if the kids got out of his sight he would go nuts till i took him to where he could watch them. I love having large and small dogs together. My husband eventually wants to get another Cane Corso puppy. I dont know if you saw my post about that...we had a corso pup that had to be put to sleep in february at the age of 12 months due to bladder cancer.


Sarah is my business partner and very good friend. I knew Buddy from when he was a puppy, LONG before I got Kodi. Buddy was a puppy mill dog she rescued from a family who couldn't afford him and weren't taking care of him properly as a 5 month old puppy. He had the world's best disposition, but between bad breeding and a bad start in life (the other family had fed him nothing but Milk Bones for his first 5 months!) he had physical problems starting at about 18 months.

I haven't ever met a Cane Corso, but I've seen photos. They remind me of the English Mastiff that used to live on the farm where I worked... Protective, but really a gentle giant. Yes, I did read that you had lost your last one to cancer. It's always awful, but I think especially so in such a young dog!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> This was Thor:


Beautiful!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry about your other puppy.  He looked as if he were very special. It is hard to lose a loved one.

What type of mastiff is your Daisi? I thought most mastiffs had a black mask (is that the right term?) or are there some with red masks as well?

She could dress up as Samwise's Rose for Halloween. You could put ribbons in her hair.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Pam Daisi is a Dogue de Bordeaux, french mastiff. They are always solid red. The English Mastiff and some other mastiffs can be fawn with black masks. We have had 2 english mastiff rescues in the past


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't know how I've missed this thread, but Sam is so cute - and looks like such a good boy! Congratulations!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you very much Donna!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought that she was a Dogue de Bordeaux. Yay, me! I love it when I guess it right.  

So.... has Sam been drooled on yet?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol yes Sam has been drooled on, although Daisi isn't really a drooly dog. Now Thor was a champion drooler!! I also just want to mention what a wonderful book "The Joyous Havanese" by Kathryn Braund is!! I bought a used copy on Amazon  Oh, it turns out it was signed by the author! Also, i the grooming arm i ordered came in today! Only thing is, it came in pink lol! I hate bothering with returns so we'll keep it.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I know, i am camera-happy


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Love the eyebrows!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He's absolutely beautiful or handsome, in this case. Are you happy that you went with the older boy rather than waiting for one from the litter?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you! Yes i am actually happy with the results of Sam having spent a little more time with his parents and littermates. He is very gentle, learned bite inhibition, he can sleep all night in his crate without needing to go pee, and in general doesnt need to go out as frequently as a younger pup, so housebreaking is going very well. Plus i didnt have to wait to start taking him out


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*My new baby*



yatesja said:


> Thank you! Yes i am actually happy with the results of Sam having spent a little more time with his parents and littermates. He is very gentle, learned bite inhibition, he can sleep all night in his crate without needing to go pee, and in general doesnt need to go out as frequently as a younger pup, so housebreaking is going very well. Plus i didnt have to wait to start taking him out


Another plus was that you didn't have to wait to get one of the babies. Glad it's all working out for you. It great that you can start taking him out right away. Enjoy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He has such sweet eyes.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't get tired of seeing his pictures. Looks too much like Fred!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

The reason i chose him was his temperament, i knew he had exactly what i had been wanting with his calm demeanor


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you linda!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We all love millions of photos!And Sam is such a good model.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

yatesja said:


> The reason i chose him was his temperament, i knew he had exactly what i had been wanting with his calm demeanor


That's my number 1 priority!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Just thiught i would drop a line to say how absolutely captivated i am by my little Hav Sam  Here are a couple of new pics


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I can see why you love him so much!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Mischevious?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Playing outside today


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, love all the pictures! He looks like he is loving life!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! Love the pic with the ball.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Those eyes! He'd have me wrapped around his paw in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I can't believe I've missed this thread. Sam sure is handsome!! As I was reading through the thread I noticed you live close to us (we're in Canonsburg).

If you ever want a play date for Sam, I know Sonic and Aries would love to meet your little guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Linda thank you! I know Sam would Love playdates!!! Maybe we could meet up at a park or something!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I've met friends and taken the dogs on walks at North Strabane Township Park. They don't really have a good area for the dogs to play, but its nice for walks. Our trainer has suggested that I meet her and her dogs at South Franklin Township Park, but we just haven't had the chance yet so I'm not sure how it is. Otherwise, I take the dogs up to PetCo a lot to socialize and get out. Do you have anywhere in mind where you have taken your dogs before? 

I'm generally free most evenings and weekends. Just let me know sometime and we can try to plan a play date.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love those eyebrows! Handsome Sam!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Sam cracks me up how he sits!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a handsome boy!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL - LOVE IT!!! He's so cute!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ha! He is so human like!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have missed so much of this thread. Sam is very humanlike. he sits just like a stuffed animal. I love the pictures of Daisi and Sam. Sam looks like he is fitting in perfectly with your family! and I think the name Samwise is perfect, as he looks like a very wise little puppy! how old is Sam?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Missy! Sam is 4 months old now and he is such a joy


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our little Nellie who is just coming up to 3 years old still sometimes sits like that!


----------

